# sótão



## Ipanema*

A palavra sótão tem tiu(?) na "a" porque o acento é na segunda sílaba? Se nao sería sótam? Mas e o accento na "ó" nao influi? 

Obrigada!


----------



## J. Bailica

Ipanema* said:


> A palavra sótão tem tiu(?) na "a" porque o acento é na segunda sílaba? Se nao sería sótam? Mas e o accento na "ó" nao influi?
> 
> Obrigada!


 
Não penso que seja essa a razão. Palavras como 'portão', 'podão', 'patrão', etc., não têm acento e levam til. E palavras como 'órgão' e 'sótão', (e 'orégão', ou 'orégano') que o têm, também. 
Mas pode haver alguma confusão quando a Ipanema fala no acento na segunda sílaba: é que diz-se *só*tão e *ó*rgão (acento gráfico e fonético, se é que me faço enetender); mas 'por*tão*' e 'pa*trão*'.

Se fui eu que não percebi alguma coisa, peço desculpa, mas permita-me ainda que lhe diga que se diz o "a", e não a "a" e acento é com um 'c' apenas ; e já agora, não me lembro de nenhum substantivo que termine em "am", mas posso estar errado.


----------



## chlapec

Acrescento: o til de nasalidade representa o acento gráfico quando este coincide com o acento tónico. É por isso que, no caso de não coincidirem, seja necessário colocar o acento gráfico sobre a sílaba tónica. 
Eu também não conheço substantivos que terminem em -am.


----------



## Istriano

J. Bailica said:


> Se fui eu que não percebi alguma coisa, peço desculpa, mas permita-me ainda que lhe diga que se diz o "a", e não a "a" e acento é com um 'c' apenas ; e já agora, não me lembro de nenhum substantivo que termine em "am", mas posso estar errado.


No Brasil existe a grafia Cristovam (junto com Cristóvão). 

Em palavras de origem recente, _-am _se pronuncia como _ã_ e não como _ão_:  _cam, diazepam, dissulfiram, TAM, Tio Sam..._


----------



## J. Bailica

Ah, exato, acento tónico. Não me ocorria essa palavra, e disse 'fonético' (eu ando muito esquecido destes assuntos.)

Então temos essa coincidência de til com acento tónico em 'portão' - o 'ão' é tónico; e não a temos em 'sótão' - o 'o' é tónico, sendo por essa razão acentuado graficamente.

Só para tentar simplificar (e corrigir) a minha terminologia e as minhas ideias. 

Istriano: o que é um _cam_?
(as outras nem pergunto, embora essa do Tio Sam pareça, em _habilidade linguística,_ aquela da única palavra da língua port. que rima com *lâmpada*: *tampa da *
caneta).

Mas talvez seja mesmo um substantivo reconhecido, ou algo assim.


----------



## Istriano

*Cam *é a webcam. 



> *Webcam* (português brasileiro) ou *câmara web* (português europeu) é uma *câmera de vídeo* de baixo custo que capta imagens e as transfere para um computador.


(Na Wikipédia há definição pra cada coisa rs).


----------



## Vanda

É que o til não é acento. 


> Minha cara Lúcia, essa discussão já foi resolvida há muito tempo: o til não é acento. Os acentos (agudo e circunflexo) só podem recair sobre a sílaba tônica da palavra; ora, como o til não é acento, mas apenas um sinal indicativo de nasalização, ele tem um comportamento que os acentos não têm: (1) ele pode ficar sobre sílaba átona (órgão, sótão), (2) pode aparecer várias vezes num mesmo vocábulo (pãozão, alemãozão, por exemplo) e (3) não é eliminado pela troca de sílaba tônica causada pelo acréscimo de -zinho e de -mente: rápido, rapidamente; café, cafezinho — mas irmã, irmãzinha; cristã, cristãmente; e assim por diante. Abraço. Prof. Moreno


fonte


----------



## chlapec

J. Bailica said:


> ...aquela da única palavra da língua port. que rima com *lâmpada*: *tampa da *caneta).



Lembra-me uma piada espanhola que acho que admite tradução para o português:
A turma tinha de fazer um trabalho escolar que consistia em levantar palavras que tivessem o prefixo hiper-: -Hiperatividade!-, disse um, -hipermercado!-, disse um outro, -Drogaria!-, disse o Jaimito. -Drogaria??, pergunta o professor surpreendido. -É que não acabei-, disse o Jaimito, -drogaria *e per*fumaria...-


----------



## chlapec

Vanda said:


> É que o til não é acento.
> fonte



Então peço desculpa pelo meu raciocínio errado.


----------



## J. Bailica

chlapec said:


> Lembra-me uma piada espanhola que acho que admite tradução para o português:
> A turma tinha de fazer um trabalho escolar que consistia em levantar palavras que tivessem o prefixo hiper-: -Hiperatividade!-, disse um, -hipermercado!-, disse um outro, -Drogaria!-, disse o Jaimito. -Drogaria??, pergunta o professor surpreendido. -É que não acabei-, disse o Jaimito, -drogaria *e per*fumaria...-


 

Pois, é do género. Mas resulta melhor no Brasil, porque o nosso 'per', de perfumaria, é muito fechado.



Istriano said:


> *Cam *é a webcam.
> 
> (Na Wikipédia há definição pra cada coisa rs).


 
Ah bom, mas eu por acaso até chamo webcam a isso; ou chamaria, se usasse (a palavra, para não falar do objecto, que não uso mesmo).


----------



## Vanda

Chlapec, estou admirada pelo seu domínio do português.  Também, o galego é a nossa mãe, né?
Você estava indo no caminho certo.


----------



## Ipanema*

Fico tudo clarissimo. Obrigada pelas correçoes. Eu perguntei isto porque hoje de manha fiz um exercício na internet onde tinha que completar com "am" ou "ao"(com til) e se explicava que a palavra acabaria em "am" quando a silaba tonica nao fosse a ultima (como falaram), e acabaria em "ao" quando a silaba tonica fosse a ultima (casarao). Mas agora me dou conta de que pode acabar em "ao" mesmo que a silaba tónica seja outra anterior(sótao), sempre e quando esta tenha o acento. 

Obrigada!


----------



## J. Bailica

Ipanema* said:


> Fico tudo clarissimo. Obrigada pelas correçoes. Eu perguntei isto porque hoje de manha fiz um exercício na internet onde tinha que completar com "am" ou "ao"(com til) e se explicava que a palavra acabaria em "am" quando a silaba tonica nao fosse a ultima (como falaram), e acabaria em "ao" quando a silaba tonica fosse a ultima (casarao).


 
Isso é verdade, mas para os verbos apenas. Nomeadamente para a 3ª pessoa do pretérito perfeito e para a do futuro (penso que só nestes casos).


----------

